# Irish Soda Bread



## lyndalou (Mar 11, 2007)

I'd love to make a couple of loaves of this for my Corned Beef dinner. Does anyone have a recipe?

Thanks


----------



## Aria (Mar 11, 2007)

lyndalou, Traditional Irish Soda Bread
4 cups all purpose flour
1/4 cup sugar
1 tsp.baking soda
2 tsp.baking powder
1tsp salt
2 large eggs
1 1/4 cups buttermilk
1/4 cup canola oil
2 tsp caraway seeds (optional)
1 cup golden raisins
1 tbsp.milk

Prehead the oven 350 degrees. Lightly grease a baking sheet

In a large bowl,stir the flour,sugar,baking soda,baking powder and salt together.

In a separate bowl,beat the eggs,buttermilk and oil together. Make a well in the center of the dry ingredients and pour in the buttermilk mixture. Add the caraway seeds and raisins. Stir until a soft dough has formed.

Shape the dough into a large ball on a lightly floured board (flour your hands if necessary for easier handling) with a sharp knife,make a cross on the top. Place on the prepared pan. Brush the top with the milk. Bake in the center of the oven until golden brown,30-40 minutes. Serves 12.


----------



## cjs (Mar 12, 2007)

and another one - don't know why I only make this once a year - just love it!!

Soda Bread
4 c a.p. flour
1 tsp. baking soda
1 tsp. cream of tartar
1 tsp. salt
1/4 c superfine sugar
2 c. buttermilk

Oven to 425°. Lightly grease a 9" round cake pan or a 9 X 5" loaf pan.
Sift flour, b. soda, cream of tartar, & salt together into a large bowl. 
Stir in the sugar.

Make a well in center, add the buttermilk, & w/a fork, work the milk into the flour till a soft dough is formed.
Turn into the prepared pan & bake for 10 min.

Reduce temp to 400° and bake till bread is golden brown & firm to the touch, ~45 min. Let cool slightly before slicing.
Makes 1 loaf.

This bread also makes a great crust for meat & game pies when rolled out to ~1/4" thickness.


----------



## JMediger (Mar 17, 2007)

lyndalou, I had the same idea this morning!  Thank you for asking the question ... these look like great recipes.  

One question, just out of curiosity, I have for some wise soul is - why do some recipes call for raisins or currants and others don't?  Also, why do some call for the flour to be cut with butter before adding the wet ingredients?  I did a search on the foodnetwork as well and found both variations.  Anyone know why?


----------

